# Dark Eldar - H0RRIDF0RM



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I started painting the Dark Eldar shortly after its release. Unfortunately I keep getting side tracked with my other projects so I'm not as far as I would like to be on my army. So I decided to strictly work on my Dark Eldar until August. Hopefully the community's support will keep me motivated.

I've always been a fan of Asdrubael Vect so I had to paint the stereo type "Black Heart" Dark Eldar. If I started new I would probably paint Obsidian Rose.

Kabalite Warriors



















I settled on an ashen wasteland for my base scheme. It gave me a chance to use the dead/burnt grass. I also wanted to be creative with the bases and add debris to give the land a real war torn look. You will start to notice more detailed bases later on during this adventure.

Mandrakes 



















My prototype Mandrake has a grey/white hair scheme. I later went with the anime purple white hair look. Kind of like Magus from Chrono Trigger. After all they are daemons.

Reavers



















Ravager










Clawed Fiend



















As soon as I got this guy I stopped painting my Wyches. It felt good to use different colors for a couple of hours.

For the Wyches I switched to a purple glaze for the skin instead of the muted brown tone used on the Kabalites and Reavers. I also discovered some hidden detail that I missed on my Kabalites. So I went back and finishe them.



















I used an air brush for the Khymeras and I was totally drunk when I painted them. So don't judge me to harshly.



















Coming soon...

Razorwing Flocks
Baron Sathonyx
Incubi


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Reserved for the future.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome paint job. +rep for that.


----------



## Martini Henrie (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic looking DEldar you have there, I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Great job. I particularly like the reavers.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

*boohoo* seening great work like this make me realize just how crap my painting is! well done.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They look great with one exception: there is something about the brass/bronze parts that just doesn't look right to me. Can't put my finger on it though.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad horrid. you missed the undercarrage of your reavers though, the bars at the front just above the gun dont seem to be painted. atleast on the sides. you painted them gold on the top but not on the sides or bottem?


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> not bad horrid. you missed the undercarrage of your reavers though, the bars at the front just above the gun dont seem to be painted. atleast on the sides. you painted them gold on the top but not on the sides or bottem?


It's painted. I use a very thin light grey for the highlight of the under carriage. If you look closely it will materialize.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

still, the top and bottem should be the same, not gold to black


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> They look great with one exception: there is something about the brass/bronze parts that just doesn't look right to me. Can't put my finger on it though.


Im tempted to say that it's just too shiny, exhausts on jetbikes should not be that clean in my opinion, that mabye it?

I think the highlights on the ravager a a tad thick in places aswell.
Still not a bad looking force though, looking forward to see more :victory:


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Im tempted to say that it's just too shiny, exhausts on jetbikes should not be that clean in my opinion, that mabye it?
> 
> I think the highlights on the ravager a a tad thick in places aswell.
> Still not a bad looking force though, looking forward to see more :victory:



My hand isn't as steady as I would like it for the hardlines, but I see what you're saying about the exhaust. Any tips on how to paint the exhaust to dirty it up?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Im tempted to say that it's just too shiny, exhausts on jetbikes should not be that clean in my opinion, that mabye it?


I never got the impression that eldar used fossil fuels, so a clean exhaust works for me.

Fantastic looking army. I love the mandrakes.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah like KF said, the eldar use a very clean energy to move foward, not fire or fossil fuels.

Its more then safe to say you can leave them clean.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

For the Wyches I switched to a purple glaze for the skin instead of the muted brown tone used on the Kabalites and Reavers. I also discovered some hidden detail that I missed on my Kabalites. So I went back and finishe them.



















I used an air brush for the Khymeras and I was totally drunk when I painted them. So don't judge me to harshly.



















Coming soon...

Razorwing Flocks
Baron Sathonyx
Incubi


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Great looking DE...

also there is a guy at my FLGS who runs almsot the same list... the khymeras with clawed fiend... nasty unit


----------



## Acid Trip (May 2, 2011)

Your army looks great heres my obsidian rose pic


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the praise. Your models look pretty good.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Some better shading on the face of the wytches might give them a better pop, I think the great armour takes away a bit. Other wise looks great.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A very nicely painted army. You have done a great job mate. +rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate these are looking really good but I get the sense you started rushing them towards the end. The first couple of pics definitely look better than the later ones. Maybe you're suffering from Dark Eldar burn out?


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Mate these are looking really good but I get the sense you started rushing them towards the end. The first couple of pics definitely look better than the later ones. Maybe you're suffering from Dark Eldar burn out?


Kinda sorta. The Wyches were a bit different then the Kabalites so it was a first go. Not the best at painting black. Still experimenting. I already went back and polished some of the bone on the Khymeras and repainted the tongues.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> They look great with one exception: there is something about the brass/bronze parts that just doesn't look right to me. Can't put my finger on it though.


I noticed that too, and IMO it's because they are brought up to "really bright" when compared to the armor scheme, making them stick out a tad too much.


----------

